# Nf land bear



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 23, 2013)

Shot this bear yesterday evening around 6. Seen 3 yesterday evening and decided to shoot. All were around the 150 lb range. Shot with 243 85 gr partition.


----------



## swwifty (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice!

What area? Story?


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 23, 2013)

good job


----------



## bigelow (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice bear


----------



## FMBear (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome coat on that bear!  Congrats!


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 23, 2013)

Way to go!!  COngrats on a good bear


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 23, 2013)

Sweet! Good work.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, been finding bear sign everywhere this year. High to low elevations. I was set up yesterday on deer and bear sign both. I was really hoping for a big buck to come through but that didn't happen. After the first 2 slipped through I decided id go ahead and shoot one. Makes bear number 9 that I have seen since beginning of September. Most of the bears I have seen this year were from around 75 lb to 175. I did see a huge sow with a cub that would have went 300 plus.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 23, 2013)

That's a good'n !! 

Mucho Grande !!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## trout man (Oct 24, 2013)

Good job Kyle. Sounds like you have a problem!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 24, 2013)

Good bear...... now go kill another one.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations!! Hope that is one of the bears that have been tearing out my trash and eating our cow feed.LOL!!


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations! That is the perfect size for dragging and eating.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats on a fine looking bear.


----------



## saw tooth (Oct 29, 2013)

congrats


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats on a good bear!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 31, 2013)

This looks better.

gt40


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks that will help out with the neck pain. Had the first meal from the bear this evening. It sure was good. I canned most of it and it is by far way better than deer. Ive always cooked in crock pot in the past and its always been good that way to but canning is definatly the way to go.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 5, 2013)

If you keep lettin that curdog smell of them, you can just take him with you next time and shoot one out of a tree.


----------



## deadend (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice bear.  .243 was plenty good medicine.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 6, 2013)

She would make a good one. Half plott and half mt cur. She had a fit when I pulled up with it. I think she's more gritty than I thought she'd be.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 7, 2013)

good lookin dog


----------



## pnome (Nov 18, 2013)

Missed this one.  Congrats!


----------



## TheHunter18 (Nov 18, 2013)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 19, 2013)

congrads


----------

